# All those cameras



## sling (May 24, 2007)

I keep reading that London and other big cities have cameras monitoring all the streets and that, essentially, Londoners are monitored most of the day. Then there is that clip that is shown over and over, where the intersection is monitored, and when someone litters, they are corrected over a loudspeaker. That's really very, very _1984 _and scary as hell to me. 

I think the US is going overboard, but this amazes me. Why in the world do English people tolerate it? What do you all think?


----------



## Peterc (Apr 23, 2007)

It is bad but with the trouble that is arising with young hoodlums for want of a better word! It makes things a bit safer, most CCTV is monitored and if any trouble kicks up the police are quick at hand. It also helps to solve crimes.


----------



## Maya (Apr 11, 2007)

There is CCTV in many towns and cities and although it is not always active, I doubt whether people in charge of them watch every piece of footage (there isn't the time!). As Peter says, the CCTV is useful for having a record of criminal activity. However, I hardly notice it being there.


----------



## LostAgain (Apr 17, 2007)

Recently, my local shopping centre reduced its security budget and turned off the CCTV. It wasn't popular as it made people feel safer. Nobody notices it, everybody worries about it as an invasion of privacy, but it makes people feel safer.


----------



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

Quite honestly, if parents were making sure their children were brought up in a better manner, then there would not be the need for this type of monitoring anywhere. But because they are not being raised how say you and I were raised then they have no choice but to protect others and if this is the only way of doing it then more power to them.


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

I agree re: crime with the other members on this thread. And hey - if you're not doing anything wrong, there is no need to be concerned about the cameras.


----------

